# New to IronMag!



## Milas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, made my way over from a few other boards.  Here to see what IronMagLabs has to offer!  Looking forward to learning and contributing!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Milas* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortex (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Daft205 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey bud- good to see ya over here! Welcome!


----------



## Milas (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks y'all, glad to have yet another place to learn!


----------



## Striker. (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad you made it our way


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey I'm new too.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 20, 2011)

Run while you still can...


----------



## getpumped (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## King. (Jun 21, 2011)

......


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

welcome to IM man

IM ROCKS!


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Miguel.F (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome,


----------



## stiphy (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome.  this is a good board.  youll find a lot of useful info.


----------



## quick01 (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------

